# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Telkom Webmail

## popayetwo

Anyone tried the new Telkom webmail? http://webmail.telkomsa.net/mail/
Here's a list of things it can't or won't do.
1.  Forward mail. Clicking on the forward mail icon gets the right results - you fill in the forwarding email address - but it doesn't get forwarded.
2. Import address book. Going to the mystery import page (NOT where the help says it is) and selecting a mystery radio button (they are not marked) to import a csv file results in - nothing.
3. Create a new folder and save some emails. Logout and then login again. Folder and emails have GONE!
4. There is no help for setting email clients. Telkom has changed the procedure because none of my email clients downloads Telkom emails any more (they used to), forcing you to use this ghastly web email program.
There may be 5> but I gave up at that stage.
 :Headbutt:

----------

wynn (16-Sep-10)

----------

